# Some fun in Lake Michigan



## blackghost (Oct 2, 2010)

Got this king long lining 10 lb mono (125 feet of line) on a red/silver thin fin. What a blast from the kayak! Fished a west side port. I had several other hits and had another fish on that threw the hook right back at me (steelie or nice coho) on a 65 ft copper and an 80 ft copper. If we could only get some cold water back near shore.


----------



## irishmanusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Pretty sweet.


----------



## Lizette (Dec 10, 2010)

Well, a very good off the beautiful shores of Lake Michigan.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice job. Kings and steelies are always a blast out of the yak.


----------

